# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC + i7-4790K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC + i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition wurde von den Redakteuren der PC Games Hardware konfiguriert und ist nicht nur für Spieler einen Blick wert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC + i7-4790K [Anzeige]*


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2014)

Warum werden für die PCGH-PCs nicht BF4 oder ähnlich fordernde und vor allem verbreitete Spiele zum benchen genutzt?


----------



## facehugger (9. Oktober 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum werden für die PCGH-PCs nicht BF4 oder ähnlich fordernde und vor allem verbreitete Spiele zum benchen genutzt?


Schließe mich da mal an. Also liebe Redaktion, bitte mal die Benches aktualisieren. Oder rauchen eure Knechte ab, wenn sie *wirklich* mal gestresst werden

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Oktober 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum werden für die PCGH-PCs nicht BF4 oder ähnlich fordernde und vor allem verbreitete Spiele zum benchen genutzt?


 
Gut dass du das ansprichst, da sind wir nämlich gerade dabei das im gleichen Zuge umzustellen. Dauert nur noch einen Moment...


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Oktober 2014)

Ok... Zwar mal wieder ne NVidia-Karte, aber dieses Mal sogar garnicht unberechtigt.

NVidia = Win für euch
Niedriger Stromverbrauch, geringe Hitzeentwicklung = Win für die Kunden


----------



## Nils_93 (10. Oktober 2014)

Gute Komponentenauswahl und sehr fairer Preis -Top!


----------



## Sparrowfist (11. Oktober 2014)

Heute gekauft! Damit ist mein Vor-Weihnachtsgeschenk in die Tat umgesetzt


----------



## sartostian (16. November 2014)

Wieso habt ihr dem 4690k-Rechner ein 400 Watt Netzteil (be quiet) verpasst, der Xeon-Variante dann aber 550 Watt (Seasonic)? Der Verbrauch beider Konfigurationen ist ja identisch.

Laut Geizhals sind allerdings für euer Seasonic Netzteil 40 Euro mehr fällig...


----------



## 442 (16. November 2014)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das PCGH-Logo von der Front einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## sartostian (16. November 2014)

442 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das PCGH-Logo von der Front einzeln zu kaufen?


 
Das erinnert irgendwie an Leute, die für ihren handelsüblichen VW Golf auf Flohmärkten ein GTI-Logo suchen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. November 2014)

sartostian schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr dem 4690k-Rechner ein 400 Watt Netzteil (be quiet) verpasst, der Xeon-Variante dann aber 550 Watt (Seasonic)? Der Verbrauch beider Konfigurationen ist ja identisch.
> 
> Laut Geizhals sind allerdings für euer Seasonic Netzteil 40 Euro mehr fällig...


Der Gaming-PC hat allgemein nicht so hochwertige Komponenten wie der High-End-PC, das betrifft nicht nur das Netzteil, sondern auch das Gehäuse.



442 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das PCGH-Logo von der Front einzeln zu kaufen?


 Nein, die Aufkleber bekommt man nur beim Kauf eines PCGH-PCs oder eines Fractal-Design R4-Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

442 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo das PCGH-Logo von der Front einzeln zu kaufen?


 
Kauf einfach ein PCGH Gehäuse.
Logo abnehmen -- Case wegwerfen -- freuen übers Logo.


----------



## roberts37 (21. November 2014)

Kann ich bei einem Kauf der PCGH-Enthusiast auch bei dieser Asus Aktion https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/deals/  mitmachen? Wenn ja, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen (tendiere zwischen Maus und headset)?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. November 2014)

roberts37 schrieb:


> Kann ich bei einem Kauf der PCGH-Enthusiast auch bei dieser Asus Aktion https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/deals/  mitmachen? Wenn ja, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen (tendiere zwischen Maus und headset)?



In der Regel braucht man für Cashback-Aktionen eine Rechnung vom einzeln gekauften Produkt und bei Alternate bekommt man ja "nur" eine Gesamtrechnung für den Komplett-PC und nicht die einzelnen Komponenten. Daher denke ich nicht, dass das funktioniert.


----------



## ShAd_1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
dieser rechner entspricht annährend meiner wunsch konfiguration nur würde ich gerne noch zusätzlich 8gb ram haben.
welches ram kit steckt denn in diesem rechner damit ich dasselbe noch einmal  dazukaufen kann.
wäre es dann auch möglich das alternate   den zusätzlichen ram  direkt einbaut bevor der rechner zu mir geliefert wird?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Dezember 2014)

ShAd_1337 schrieb:


> hallo,
> dieser rechner entspricht annährend meiner wunsch konfiguration nur würde ich gerne noch zusätzlich 8gb ram haben.
> welches ram kit steckt denn in diesem rechner damit ich dasselbe noch einmal  dazukaufen kann.
> wäre es dann auch möglich das alternate   den zusätzlichen ram  direkt einbaut bevor der rechner zu mir geliefert wird?



Hallo,

es wird dieser PCGH-Speicher verbaut, du kannst also dieses Kit einfach mit in den Warenkorb legen: 
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit PCGH-Edition, Arbeitsspeicher CML8GX3M2P1600C9B, Vengeance LP PCGH

Selbst kleine Änderungen sind an den PCGH-PCs aus logistischen Gründen nicht möglich. Du kannst den Speicher aber kinderleicht nach dem Lego-Prinzip auch selbst einbauen. Zwei Gehäuseschrauben lösen, die beiden Module einfach in die freien Slots stecken bis es "Klick" macht, fertig. Falls du Probleme hast, helfen dir die Experten hier im Forum sicherlich auch weiter 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## ShAd_1337 (16. Dezember 2014)

ok das mit dem einabauen klingt einfach, werde ich hinbekommen 
eine frage noch. es werden ja 2 verschiedene grafikkarten in diesem modell verbaut. ich würde aber gerne die asus karte haben.  bekomme ich da irgendwo rückmeldung welche karte in meinen gekauften rechner nun drin ist oder muss ich bis zum neuen jahr warten damit ich auch sicher eine asus karte im system habe?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Dezember 2014)

ShAd_1337 schrieb:


> ok das mit dem einabauen klingt einfach, werde ich hinbekommen
> eine frage noch. es werden ja 2 verschiedene grafikkarten in diesem modell verbaut. ich würde aber gerne die asus karte haben.  bekomme ich da irgendwo rückmeldung welche karte in meinen gekauften rechner nun drin ist oder muss ich bis zum neuen jahr warten damit ich auch sicher eine asus karte im system habe?



Also eine Charge von 50 PCs wurde mit der Zotac-Karte baut, da Asus die Grafikkarte nicht liefern konnte. Die nächsten PCs werden dann wieder mit der Asus-Karte gebaut. Den genauen Zeitpunkt kann ich aber nicht nennen, vermutlich Anfang/Mitte Januar. Als Tipp: Wenn die Ampel mal von Grün auf Rot springt und dann wieder auf Grün, ist bestimmt wieder die Asus-Karte drin


----------



## xn1ght (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir das System gekauft und alles läuft gut. Hab nochmal 8 GB Ram erweitert. Soweit sogut...
Nun habe ich das Bios Update vom Maximus Ranger 2 eingespielt. Dabei gingen die von Alternate optimierten Einstellungen wohl verloren. Lüfter waren danach lauter etc.
Hab diese wieder auf Leise gestellt etc. soweit sogut.

Nun zur Frage was muss man noch beachten welche Einstellungen waren noch so gesetzt? An wenn kann man sich hierzu wenden? Kann mir jemand vielleicht alle Einstellungen poste.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. 

Der Speicher war auf 1333 Mhz eingestellt ist ja DDR3-1600 also im Bios den Takt wieder geändert...

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Chronik (27. Januar 2015)

Hat einer eine Ahnung, wie lange Alternate (ohne Garantieverlängerung) Garantie auf dieses System und andere gibt?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Ich schätze die üblichen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Das kann dir PCGH aber sicher beantworten.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Garantie weg ist wenn man selbst das Bios Updatet?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Januar 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hat einer eine Ahnung, wie lange Alternate (ohne Garantieverlängerung) Garantie auf dieses System und andere gibt?



Es sind 2 Jahre Garantie. Sollte in dieser Zeit etwas sein, kümmert sich Alternate um die Reparatur.


----------



## Chronik (28. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schätze die üblichen 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Das kann dir PCGH aber sicher beantworten.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob die Garantie weg ist wenn man selbst das Bios Updatet?



So ich habe mich mal kundig gemacht und gestern abend noch eine PN an Alternate_Sven geschrieben.
Danke an PCGH_Daniel_W!

Mir wurde gesagt: Das ich 24 Monate (2 Jahre) Gantienaspruch, ohne Garantieverlängerung hätte und wenn es die Komonente nicht mehr geben sollte ich ein gleichwertigen Ersatz (in den PCGH-PC) verbaut bekomme.

Ich habe auch gleich mal deine Frage mit reingeschrieben Threshold. Da wurde mir geantwortet: "Du darfst das die UEFI/BIOS-Einstellungen natürlich verändern, aber  Vorsicht, sollte sich herausstellen, dass eine falsche Einstellung zu  einem defekt geführt hat, behalten wir uns vor den Schaden  kostenpflichtig zu beheben. Aber solange du nicht vor hast die zu  "overvolten" sollte im Normalfall nichts passieren. Das original  BIOS-Profil speichern wir immer unter dem namen "ALTERNATE", das  solltest du bei deinem neuen PC ganz einfach jederzeit wieder laden  können. Da sich mit einem BIOS-Update die Einstellungen manchmal  komplett zurück setzen (ist eigentlich auch empfohlen), solltest du die  Einstellungen vorher auf einen USB Stick speichern(sofern möglich).".

Übrigens danke an PCGH, dass ihr uns die Möglichkeit gebt gleich über euer Forum die wichtigstigsten Frage an Alternate loszuwerden.


----------



## Beavis99 (1. März 2015)

Mal ehrlich PCGH, ist es nicht albern einen Enthusiast-PC mit einer abgespeckten Grafikkarte zu verkaufen, nachdem nun zur Genüge nachgewiesen ist was die GTX970 für Probleme bekommt wenn zuviel Speicher benötigt wird.


----------



## CandyOrange (1. März 2015)

wan kommt das Fractal-Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2015)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich PCGH, ist es nicht albern einen Enthusiast-PC mit einer abgespeckten Grafikkarte zu verkaufen, nachdem nun zur Genüge nachgewiesen ist was die GTX970 für Probleme bekommt wenn zuviel Speicher benötigt wird.



Die allermeisten PC-Spieler werden die Einbrüche ab 3,5 GB vRAM-Nutzung niemals bemerken weil sie erstens nicht so viel RAM brauchen und zweitens noch nie was von der Thematik gehört haben.
Weiterhin hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass unsere PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarten einen sehr sehr viel kleineren Absatz hatten als die mit NV-Karten - die unabgespeckte GTX980 ist aber schlicht zu teuer und vom P/L her aber recht mies, da bleibt nur die 970 übrig.

Bei den Produkten hier gehts nicht drum dem Hobbynerd hier im Forum zu gefallen (die bauen ihre PCs ohnehin selbst), sondern "normalen" Menschen eine Option auf Gaming-PCs zu bieten die besser sind als was man so beim BlödiaMarkt kaufen kann. Du darfst nicht zugrunde legen dass die masse da draußen so tickt wie die Nerds hier drinnen, wir sind eine absolute Randgruppe - die Realität da draußen ist die meisten haben nen DualCore, ne 80€-Grafikkarte und nen 1680er bis höchstens FullHD Bildschirm (brauchst nur mal in die STEAM-Umfragen zu schauen...), da sind die 3,5 GB einer GTX970 schon mehr als das Dreifache von dem was man so hat und wahrscheinlich das Doppelte von dem was man so braucht.

Achso am Rande: Selbst wenn man die Konfiguration deswegen hätte ändern wollen - das geht nicht so einfach von heute auf morgen, zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Maschinen hier abgesegnet wurden hatte wahrscheinlich noch niemand den "GTX970-Bug" überhaupt bemerkt (und ich bin mir sicher ohne den Medienhype darüber hätten es 99,999% der User bis heute nicht).


----------



## Beavis99 (1. März 2015)

Wer es mal live in Dying Light, COD-AW, Schatten von Mordor oder dergleichen gesehen hat der wird es wohl kaum als Luxus-Problem abstempeln, dort passiert es schon bei ganz normalen Einstellungen nach einer gewissen Spielzeit.


----------



## Qwerr23 (1. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die allermeisten PC-Spieler werden die Einbrüche ab 3,5 GB vRAM-Nutzung niemals bemerken weil sie erstens nicht so viel RAM brauchen und zweitens noch nie was von der Thematik gehört haben.
> Weiterhin hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass unsere PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarten einen sehr sehr viel kleineren Absatz hatten als die mit NV-Karten - die unabgespeckte GTX980 ist aber schlicht zu teuer und vom P/L her aber recht mies, da bleibt nur die 970 übrig.
> 
> Bei den Produkten hier gehts nicht drum dem Hobbynerd hier im Forum zu gefallen (die bauen ihre PCs ohnehin selbst), sondern "normalen" Menschen eine Option auf Gaming-PCs zu bieten die besser sind als was man so beim BlödiaMarkt kaufen kann. Du darfst nicht zugrunde legen dass die masse da draußen so tickt wie die Nerds hier drinnen, wir sind eine absolute Randgruppe - die Realität da draußen ist die meisten haben nen DualCore, ne 80€-Grafikkarte und nen 1680er bis höchstens FullHD Bildschirm (brauchst nur mal in die STEAM-Umfragen zu schauen...), da sind die 3,5 GB einer GTX970 schon mehr als das Dreifache von dem was man so hat und wahrscheinlich das Doppelte von dem was man so braucht.
> ...



Trotzdem ist es für viele eine große Investition für die Zukunft vermutlich für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre.(Auch wenn der Markt sich schnell entwickelt) Kein einziger Spiele Hersteller wird es kümmern seine Spiele für 3,5gb anzupassen. 4gb wird sich als feste Größe etablieren. Der VRam wird immer wichtiger und bei Speicher gilt fast immer desto mehr desto besser. Warum sollte man einen großen Makel klein reden???
Es geht hier absolut nicht um den Hobbynerd oder um die Presse sondern um den Kunden der warscheinlich ein Produkt kauft welches nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht. In zwei Jahren wird jede Karte mindestens 4gb VRam haben und es werden die ersten 8gb Karten auf dem Markt sein. Die Spiele Hersteller sind faul und wollen mit minimalen Investitionen den maximalen Profit erzielen. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich diese um ein Nischen-Produkt kümmern würden?


----------



## Swarley86 (2. März 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die allermeisten PC-Spieler werden die Einbrüche ab 3,5 GB vRAM-Nutzung niemals bemerken weil sie erstens nicht so viel RAM brauchen und zweitens noch nie was von der Thematik gehört haben.
> Weiterhin hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass unsere PCs mit AMD-Grafikkarten einen sehr sehr viel kleineren Absatz hatten als die mit NV-Karten - die unabgespeckte GTX980 ist aber schlicht zu teuer und vom P/L her aber recht mies, da bleibt nur die 970 übrig.
> 
> Bei den Produkten hier gehts nicht drum dem Hobbynerd hier im Forum zu gefallen (die bauen ihre PCs ohnehin selbst), sondern "normalen" Menschen eine Option auf Gaming-PCs zu bieten die besser sind als was man so beim BlödiaMarkt kaufen kann. Du darfst nicht zugrunde legen dass die masse da draußen so tickt wie die Nerds hier drinnen, wir sind eine absolute Randgruppe - die Realität da draußen ist die meisten haben nen DualCore, ne 80€-Grafikkarte und nen 1680er bis höchstens FullHD Bildschirm (brauchst nur mal in die STEAM-Umfragen zu schauen...), da sind die 3,5 GB einer GTX970 schon mehr als das Dreifache von dem was man so hat und wahrscheinlich das Doppelte von dem was man so braucht.
> ...



Was soll denn diese Begründung? Nur weil die meisten es bis heute nicht gemerkt oder davon gehört haben, ist der Tatbestand des Betruges nicht vorhanden, oder was? 
Und da muss ich auch Qwerr23 zustimmen. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Graka mit 4 GB hole, ist das eine Investition für die Zukunft. Ärgerlich, wenn ich in 1,5 keine aktuellen Titel mehr spielen kann, weil meine Grafikkarte nur 3,5GB direkt ansprechen kann und die restlichlichen 0,5GB nur sehr langsam.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2015)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese Begründung? Nur weil die meisten es bis heute nicht gemerkt oder davon gehört haben, ist der Tatbestand des Betruges nicht vorhanden, oder was?



Da wird aber wild interpretiert. 

Ich kann nicht darüber urteilen ob es ein "Betrugsfall" ist oder nicht, ich kann aber sicher sagen, dass PCGH keinen betrügt nur weil ne GTX970 im PCGH-PC ist. Der Schwarze Peter liegt hier allein bei nVidia, nicht bei den Herstellern oder gar uns.

Wir bauen die GTX970 in unsere PCs weils erstens wohl schon abgesegnet war bevor der Bug bekannt wurde und weil zweitens die Kundschaft eben mit großem Vorzug diese PCs kauft (weil offenbar solche Skandale wie Dx11.1, 3,5+0,5GB usw. die sich NV öfter leistet nicht annähernd ausreichen um nennenswert vielen Leuten die grüne Brille auszuziehen). Entschuldigt wenn man euch da auf den Boden der Tatsachen herunterholen muss aber wir können es uns wirtschaftlich nicht erlauben eine AMD-Karte einzubauen weil man dann ein gutes Gewissen hat und dann auf dem Ding sitzen zu bleiben weil gefühlte 95% der Kunden nunmal ne GTX970 wollen.

Wenn sich die Leute dazu entscheiden, wegen solcher Skandale keine NV-Karten mehr zu kaufen und jeder AMD will ist im nächsten PCGH-PC garantiert wieder ne AMD drin. Es liegt an den Kundenwünschen was angeboten wird. Da aber nur ne sehr kleine Minderheit überhaupt weiß/versteht was da läuft und selbst davon nur iirc ca. 5% ihre Karten reklamieren wird das wohl nicht passieren. 


Vielleicht bringt AMD ja mit der 390(X) wieder was gut brauchbares was Enthusiasten haben wollen - dann könnte man vielleicht auch über eine solche Konfiguration nachdenken.


----------



## XE85 (3. März 2015)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Graka mit 4 GB hole, ist das eine Investition für die Zukunft.



Woher willst du denn das wissen, das ausgerechnet 4GB die Zukunftsinvestition sind? Wenn zukünftige Spiele (Hausnummer) auf 5GB und mehr setzen hast du mit deinen 4 auch ein Problem. Klar es gab schon Situationen wo gewisse Karten Probleme bekamen weil sie weniger RAM hatten als andere mit mehr die zur selben Zeit auf den Markt kamen, aber da waren es teils 50% unterschied in der VRAM Menge (2GB vs 3GB)- hier reden wir von 15%. Das es sich zukünftig genau wegen diesen 15% spießt halte ich für eine gewagte These.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. März 2015)

CandyOrange schrieb:


> wan kommt das Fractal-Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition ?


Im Mai sollte das Gehäuse auf den Markt kommen, bis es in die PCs kommt, werden aber noch weitere Wochen vergehen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da wird aber wild interpretiert.
> 
> Ich kann nicht darüber urteilen ob es ein "Betrugsfall" ist oder nicht, ich kann aber sicher sagen, dass PCGH keinen betrügt nur weil ne GTX970 im PCGH-PC ist. Der Schwarze Peter liegt hier allein bei nVidia, nicht bei den Herstellern oder gar uns.
> 
> ...



Incredible Alk hat das schon richtig gesagt. Nur wegen dem PR-Debakel ist die GTX 970 noch lange keine schlechte Karte. Es gibt einfach keine Preis-Leistungs-Alternative die man nehmen könnte. Von daher werden wir den PC auch weiterhin so anbieten, da die Benchmarks sind ja nicht ändern.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Preis-Leistungs-Alternative die man nehmen könnte.



Gibt es schon, nur steht auf der halt nicht "GeForce" drauf.


----------



## Egoim (3. März 2015)

Bei dem Satz musste ich auch gerade lachen... die 290X steht vom P/L her sogar besser da UND ist schneller...

aber wenn die Leute diese Karten kaufen würden bekämen wir ja kein Nvidia Monopol ...

Es ist nicht zuletzt so, dass die Leute kein AMD kaufen, weil es z.B. nie in Produkten wie den PCGH PCs verbaut wird. Die Presse macht Meinung, nicht anders herum (leider)

gruß Egoim


----------



## Beavis99 (3. März 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Incredible Alk hat das schon richtig gesagt. Nur wegen dem PR-Debakel ist die GTX 970 noch lange keine schlechte Karte. Es gibt einfach keine Preis-Leistungs-Alternative die man nehmen könnte. Von daher werden wir den PC auch weiterhin so anbieten, da die Benchmarks sind ja nicht ändern.



Sorry aber damit macht ihr euch lächerlich, die Karte ist schlecht und es werden monatlich mehr Games die auf der GTX970 unrund laufen.
Beispielsweise wäre eine R9 290 Tri-X New Edition eine Alternative, leise, leistungsstark und mit voll nutzbaren 4GB VRAM. 
Die PCGH-PCs kosten eine ordentliche Stange Geld, schade das ihr euch da nicht dem Kunden verpflichtet fühlt sondern Nvidia den Hintern pudert.


----------



## jessehughes (3. März 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Im Mai sollte das Gehäuse auf den Markt kommen, bis es in die PCs kommt, werden aber noch weitere Wochen vergehen.



Das Define R5 ist doch schon seit längerem auf dem Markt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. März 2015)

Er meinte die PCGH-Edition vom R5.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. März 2015)

Beavis99 schrieb:


> Sorry aber damit macht ihr euch lächerlich, die Karte ist schlecht und es werden monatlich mehr Games die auf der GTX970 unrund laufen.
> Beispielsweise wäre eine R9 290 Tri-X New Edition eine Alternative, leise, leistungsstark und mit voll nutzbaren 4GB VRAM.
> Die PCGH-PCs kosten eine ordentliche Stange Geld, schade das ihr euch da nicht dem Kunden verpflichtet fühlt sondern Nvidia den Hintern pudert.




Ich meinte aus dem Nvidia-Lager. PCs mit AMD-Karte liegen leider immer wie Blei in den Regalen - keine Ahnung warum das so ist.


----------



## toni28 (3. März 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich meinte aus dem Nvidia-Lager. PCs mit AMD-Karte liegen leider immer wie Blei in den Regalen - keine Ahnung warum das so ist.



Vielleicht auch deswegen weil ihr selbst andauernd und zu jeder Gelegenheit nicht müde wart, NV zu empfehlen. Bei jedem Quartalsbericht von AMD pappt ihr ein PhysX Werbevideo drunter, jedes neue Gameworks Spiel bekommt einen extra Artikel bei euch, fast alle eure Benchmarks lassen NV tendenziell besser aussehen als anders wo (und auch wenn ihr Worst Case Szenarien aussucht - ist das der Worst-Case auf NV, oder auf AMD - weil die Szene ja nicht zwingend die gleiche sein muss - ich erinnere bspw an Just Cause 2), oder manchmal liegts evtl auch nur einfach an solchen Formulierungen;

*"**Sollte man unbedingt auf AMDs Ökosystem setzen wollen, beispielsweise wegen Mantle, lohnt sich ein Blick auf die R9 290(X)" *_(Hervorhebung von mir)_

Da wundert ihr euch ernsthaft, dass eure Leser lieber zu NV greifen? Oder ist das doch eher eine faule Ausrede, so wie damals als ihr mit einem System mit NForce Chipsatz und verbockter GPU-Konfiguration am laufenden Band dermaßen miese Benchmarkergebnisse auf AMD-GraKas produziert hattet, dass ihr (zum Glück) irgendwann auch selbst stutzig geworden seid?

Oder liegts eventuell auch einfach an (v.a. in der Vergangenheit) nicht nachvollziehbare Tests, wo ein extra Stromstecker bei einer AMD-GraKa so schlimm war, dass er doppelt so viel RAM, bessseres OC,  bessere Kühlung, kompaktere Abmessungen und ein besseres P/L Verhältnis vgl zum NV-Pendant nicht nur aufgewogen hat, sondern trotz der ganzen aufgezählten positiven Eigenschaften gar  für eine schlechtere Wertung gesorgt hat?

Und ja, ich könnt jetzt noch diverse weiter Bespiele bringen, wo ihr euch selbst nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert habt, aber das soll ja kein Tribunal werden, sondern bloß eine kleine Erklärung, warum eure Leser tendenziell zu NV-Karten greifen. Und wenn (ok keine Ahnung ob das immernoch so ist), quasi alle Redakteure auch privat NV-Karten verbauen, dann denkt sich natürlich auch der Leser, dass er nix falsch macht, wenn ers den Profis nach macht. 

Außerdem sind die Karten von NV ja nicht schlecht (im Gegenteil!) - nur _wurde_n fürs tendenziell miese P/L-Verhältnis tw. hahnebüchene Erklärungen aufgewartet, die dieses Missverhältnis in ein besseres Licht gerückt haben. Und selbst jetzt glauben sicher noch viele, dass sie mit einer GTX970 grundsätzliches besser bedient sind, als mit einer 290X. Ich hoff nur, dass AMD noch die Kurve kriegt, denn ich will auch in der Zukunft keine 1000€ hinlegen müssen um eine ordentliche GraKa zu haben...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2015)

Man kann uns viel vorwerfen (dass wir ein tolles, aber leider kostenpflichtiges Heft machen zum Beispiel ). Pro-Nvidia-Berichterstattung gehört aber gewiss nicht dazu. Dieses "Ich suche Beispiele raus" entsteht durch selektive Wahrnehmung, denn für jedes Beispiel liefere ich dir zwei Gegenbeispiele. Der beste Beweis dafür, dass wir grundsätzlich das beste Produkt und nicht eine bestimmte Farbe/Firma empfehlen, ist der 52-Grafikkarten-Test in der PCGH 04/2015. Und natürlich der Artikel über die 3,5-GiB-Problematik in der gleichen Ausgabe. Du kannst dir gern für 99 Cent morgen selbst ein Bild davon verschaffen: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich meinte aus dem Nvidia-Lager. PCs mit AMD-Karte liegen leider immer wie Blei in den Regalen - keine Ahnung warum das so ist.



Ihr müsst einfach mehr Werbung für AMD machen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach mehr Werbung für AMD machen.



Wir betreiben keine Werbung, das müssen die Hersteller schon selbst tun. Wir zeigen durch unsere Tests aber offen, welche Produkte sich lohnen. Und da kommt AMD oft sehr gut weg, siehe die erwähnte PCGH 04/2015. Wenn die Leute dann immer noch stur Nvidia kaufen, hat das andere Gründe, die sich mir entziehen.

Ihr müsst jedoch verstehen, dass die PCGH-PCs uns einen Teil der Existenz finanzieren, daher müssen sie sich verkaufen. Würden wieder 100.000 Leute das Heft kaufen, müssten wir diese Diskussion eventuell gar nicht führen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. März 2015)

Apropos: Aus Ausgabe 12/2013, Fazit des R9-290X-Tests:
„AMD macht mit der Hawaii-GPU und der Platine fast alles richtig - allerdings ruiniert der Kühler einen möglichen, durchweg positiven Gesamteindruck. Das muss durch das „Janus-BIOS“ mit den zwei Gesichtern ausgeglichen werden: Entweder geräuschvoll, aber „nur“ schnell oder sehr laut und sehr schenll. Spieler ohne Kopfhörer warten auf besser designte Partnerkarten, die hoffentlich bald im Testlabor aufschlagen.“

Den Leistungsindex der genannten Ausgabe führt die R9 290X im „Uber“-Modus mit deutlichem Vorsprung vor der Titan an.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach mehr Werbung für AMD machen.


Werbung lässt sich über unseren Vermarket oder für das Heft über unser Sales-Team buchen. AMD ist da bestimmt jederzeit auch willkommen.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr müsst jedoch verstehen, dass die PCGH-PCs uns einen Teil der Existenz finanzieren, daher müssen sie sich verkaufen. Würden wieder 100.000 Leute das Heft kaufen, müssten wir diese Diskussion eventuell gar nicht führen.



Ihr bietet die PCGH PCs an, die der Markt verlangt -- denn andere anbieten bringt ja nichts -- und wenn der Kunde eben immer nach Nvidia fragt, ist das zwar komisch für euch, weil ihr dann in eine "Schublade" geworfen werdet, aber ihr könnt so wenig was dafür wie Alternate.
Da ist AMD einfach gefragt. Die müssen mehr ins Marketing investieren.
Wenn ich daran denke, dass Nvidia das VRam Gate der GTX 970 jetzt als Feature verkauft und die Nvidia Fans jubeln, dann frage ich mich sowieso, wer hier welchen Einschlag nicht gehört hat.


----------



## s-icon (4. März 2015)

Die meisten User die hier irgendetwas vorwerfen sollten sich an die eigene Nase fassen.
Bis zum 25. Januar wurde hier die GTX970, als Preis- Leistungsknaller angepriesen. In der Kaufberatung wurde jeder PC mit einer 970 ausgestattet.
Der Normaluser wird sich daran erinnern, sowie an die verschiedenen Benchmarks und wird auch eine kaufen.

Ich werde mir eine 970 kaufen, weil ich in meinem Mini Itx Gehäuse, keine zusätzliche Wärmequelle gebrauchen kann


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

Das liegt wohl eher daran dass AMD ein schlechtes Image angeredet wird. Habe das letzt noch gehabt als ich für zwei Kumpels neue Rechner zusammengestellt habe. Beim ersten hat die NV Karte das Budget gesprengt, da habe ich ihm gesagt mit einer 290X kriegen wir das passend hin. Da hat er gesagt ich hatte bis jetzt immer NV und bin zufrieden ich möchte wieder eine. Ok, klare Ansage, kann ich mit leben. Dann der zweite. Dem war es eigentlich egal welche Karte da rein soll, also nochmal die R9 290X; Und jetzt kommts. Abends geht mein Telefon, mein Kumpel dran. Ey Alter! Was willst du mir denn da andrehen? Ich denke du hast Ahnung. Mein Bruder hat gesagt AMD Karten sind voll schlecht, ich soll ne Nvidia nehmen. Da war ich baff. Alle Erklärungsversuche meinerseits scheiterten völlig. Der hat jetzt auch eine Nvidia drin.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2015)

Wie hat denn der Bruder argumentiert? Gar nicht?


----------



## BertB (5. März 2015)

hättst ja sagen können: "dann soll der bruder das ding zusammenwurschteln, wenn der mehr ahnung hat"


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

BertB schrieb:


> hättst ja sagen können: "dann soll der bruder das ding zusammenwurschteln, wenn der mehr ahnung hat"


Das habe ich ihm dann auch gesagt.


----------



## RocketbeansTV (16. März 2015)

Warum ist der Preis von heut auf morgen um 100 EUR gestiegen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. März 2015)

RocketbeansTV schrieb:


> Warum ist der Preis von heut auf morgen um 100 EUR gestiegen?



Weil der Euro nur noch 1,06 Dollar wert ist und Hardwarepreise in Dollar abgerechnet werden. Fällt der Euro weiter, steigen die Hardwarepreise also weiter.


----------



## Fjordan (24. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
zum ersten Mal stehe ich vor dem Entschluss mir einen Gaming-PC zu kaufen und nicht zu der "Discounter-Stange" zu greifen und bin durch dieses Forum sehr angetan von den PCGH-Systemen. Da ich mich in den letzten Tagen so weit es geht versucht habe mit den verschiedenen Komponenten auseinander zu setzen, habe ich mir bei alternate mal nen PC zusammengeschustert der sich eigentlich 1 zu 1 an der PCGH Vorgabe des Enthusiast orientiert aber geringfügig von mir modifiziert wurde. Da ich weiß das ich meine CPU auf keinen Fall übertakten werde, stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich beim (Enthusiast) PC mit einem Intel Xeon E3-1231V3 nicht besser beraten wäre? Dafür könnte ich mir ja zusätzlich noch 8 GB Ram einbauen lassen.
Der Grund für den Kauf meines PCs wäre, dass ich unbedingt The Witcher 3 in Hohen bzw Ultra Einstellungen spielen können möchte (Auflösung 1920 x 1080) wenn es erscheint. Der PC sollte zudem auch für zukünftige Spiele gewappnet sein ohne gleich wieder alles neu aufrüsten zu müssen.
Hat der Intel Core i7-4790K so stark die Nase vorn oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 100 € für meine Ansprüche nur marginal? (wie gesagt ich werde meinen PC mit Sicherheit nicht übertakten.
Anbei noch eine Grafik damit ihr den PC Schwarz auf Weiß seht und mir vielleicht konstruktiv bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen könnt. Vielen Dank 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

Der Xeon ist aktuell völlig ausreichend. Die Leistungsunterschiede sind zwar messbar, aber mehr auch nicht. In der Regel bist du sowieso im Grafiklimit.

Beim System würde ich einige Punkte ändern.

1. Der Brocken Eco reicht aus. Wenn du es wirklich leise haben willst, kannst du den Brocken 2 nehmen. Aber Vorsicht, der ist recht hoch.
2. Die GTX 970 von MSI ist sehr gut. Trotz des Vram Gate immer noch sehr gut dabei
3. Der Xeon 1231 V3 ist zwar recht teuer geworden, aber immer noch die preiswerteste Art, wenn man einen aktuellen Haswell 4 Kerner mit SMT haben möchte.
4. Das Seasonic würde ich gegen das BeQuiet Straight Power E10 CM500 ersetzen. Einfach deswegen, weil das Seasonic in den letzten Wochen zu teuer geworden ist.
5. Ich bin kein Fan von dem Case. Ich würde das Phanteks Enthoo Pro nehmen, bzw. das Luxe, wenn du die LED Show gut findest.
6. Die Crucial ist gut.
7. Wenn du einen Blu Ray Brenner willst, immer Retail nehmen, damit du eine Abspielsoftware hast, die kostet sonst Geld.
8. Das Board ist übertrieben. Für den Xeon reicht ein H97 Mainboard. Du kannst das Pro Gamer nehmen, wenns was tolles von Asus sein soll. Es reicht aber auch schon das Gigabyte.
9. Bei der HDD macht es keinen wirklichen Unterschied, ob du WD, Seagate oder was anderes nimmst. Kauf das, womit du gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.
10. Das RAM Kit von Crucial reicht aus. Alternative die Ares.

Falls du weitere Fragen hast, mach doch bitte in der Komplett Rechner Kaufberatung einen Thread auf. Da kann man dann auf deine Wünsche eingehen.


----------



## TheNewYorker (8. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag!

Ich bräuchte Ihre Hilfe. Der Enthusiast-PC gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings habe ich leider keine Verwendung für einen BluRay-Brenner und würde diesen lieber durch einen DVD-Brenner ersetzen. Weiterhin hätte ich gern 16GB Arbeitsspeicher anstelle der verbauten 8GB. Ich habe daher versucht bei Alternate das Modell nachzubauen, musste aber feststellen, dass nicht bei allen Teilen in der Tabelle hier be PCGH genaue Bezeichnungen angegeben sind und dass auch einige der Teile so bei Alternate nicht zu finden sind.

Ich werde kurz auflisten, was sich zurzeit in meinem PC-Builder befindet. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn Sie mir bei der Ergänzung der fehlenden Komponenten und beim Herausfinden, ob die Teile, die ich durch andere ersetzen musste, in Ordnung sind behilflich sein könnten.

CPU
Intel® Core™ i7-4790K, CPU
FC-LGA4, "Devil's Canyon", Bulk

Grafikkarte
ASUS 4GB STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC, Grafikkarte
1x DVI-I, 1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI, 1x DisplayPort

CPU-Kühler
Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition, CPU-Kühler

Mainboard
ASUS MAXIMUS VII RANGER Gaming MB, Mainboard
Sound, GLAN, USB 3.0, SATA3, M.2

Arbeitsspeicher (Hier wollte ich die 8GB durch die im Ultimate-PC verbauten 16GB in der Corsair PCGH-Edition ersetzen, konnte diese aber nicht finden und weiß nicht, ob meine Auswahl ein guter Ersatz ist.)
Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
CMY16GX3M2A1600C9, Vengeance Pro

Tower-Gehäuse
Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition, Gehäuse
schwarz

Solid State Drive (Das angegebene Modell MX100 mit 256GB war nicht zu finden und musste von mir durch dieses ersetzt werden.)
Crucial CT250MX200SSD1 250 GB
SATA 600, MX200

PC-Netzteil (Hier war das angegebene "G-Series" Netzteil mit 550W in der PCGH-Edition nicht bei Alternate zu finden.)
Seasonic S12G-550, Netzteil
schwarz, 2x PCIe

DVD-Brenner (In der Tabelle von PCGH war bei den Konfigurationen mit DVD-Brennern kein Modell angegeben und ich musste selbst wählen, kenne mich aber nicht aus.)
ASUS DRW-24F1ST, DVD-Brenner
Blende in Schwarz, 12-fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Retail

Festplatte (Könnte diese auch durch ein "Red" Modell der gleichen Marke ersetzt werden? Der PC wird von mehreren Personen genutzt werden und daher sicherlich meist den ganzen Tag und auch oft nachts laufen. Wäre hier eine für den 24 Stunden Betrieb gedachte Festplatte sinnvoller?)
Western Digital WD20EZRX 2 TB, Festplatte
SATA 600, WD Green

Software
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit, inkl. SP 1, deutsch

Bluetooth-Adapter
ASUS USB-BT400, Bluetooth-Adapter
schwarz

Gehäuselüfter und WLAN-Karte habe ich noch nicht auswählen können, da keine genauen Modelle angegeben waren und ich mir zu unsicher war, welche hier geeignet wären.

Onboard-Sound, Netzwerkkarte und Controller scheinen automatisch hinzugefügt zu werden. Muss ich hier noch Änderungen vornehmen?



Ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich für Ihre Hilfe und entschuldige mich für meine leichte Ahnungslosigkeit. Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger, wenn es um Computer geht und habe auch in den letzten Jahren ein wenig im Auge behalten, welche Prozessoren und Grafikkarten gut bewertet wurden, aber einen PC selbst zusammengestellt habe ich noch nicht. Daher bin ich, wenn es um Teile geht, von denen ich nicht genug verstehe, ein wenig aufgeschmissen.


P.S: Wir planen den PC hauptsächlich für Künstler-Programme wie Photoshop und Corel Painter, aktuelle Spiele und auch zum Livestreamen zu verwenden. (Und natürlich für das übliche Surfen im Internet, Skype usw.) Ich nehme an, dass der Enthusiast hier eine gute Wahl ist. Wir haben uns bisher mit günstigeren Laptops begnügen müssen und möchten diesmal mehr investieren, um den PC viele Jahre nutzen zu können, ohne dass die Hälfte der Teile nach kurzer Zeit schön völlig veraltet ist.


----------



## BertB (8. Mai 2015)

@ the new yorker:
mach am besten nen neuen thread auf zum thema,
da bekommst auch schnell massig antworten

nennst etwa: PC neubau für photoshop, paint, etc
den beitrag hier kannst ja da rein copy&pasten

gruß und willkommen im forum


----------



## TheNewYorker (8. Mai 2015)

Habe die Frage in den Bereich für PC-Zusammenstellung kopiert.

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Matriach (16. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Im Mai sollte das Gehäuse auf den Markt kommen, bis es in die PCs kommt, werden aber noch weitere Wochen vergehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible Alk hat das schon richtig gesagt. Nur wegen dem PR-Debakel ist die GTX 970 noch lange keine schlechte Karte. Es gibt einfach keine Preis-Leistungs-Alternative die man nehmen könnte. Von daher werden wir den PC auch weiterhin so anbieten, da die Benchmarks sind ja nicht ändern.



Sehe ich absolut ähnlich, Incredible Alk hat den Nagel schon richtig auf den Kopf getroffen.
Rein sachlich, realistisch und konstruktiv betrachtet hat Nvidia zurzeit mehr Kunden als AMD. (Tut vielleicht jetzt dem ein oder anderen weh zu lesen, ist aber halt einfach so.)
Daher ist es nur logisch das eine im Verhältnis zu Nvidia kleine Marke, in unserem Fall PCGH,
 ganz einfach nach der aktuellen Marktlage handelt um einerseits Umsatz zu erwirtschaften und anderereseits Kundenwünsche zu entsprechen.
Oder seit wann verkauft schon ein Bäcker bei 100 täglichen Kunden plötzlich 10 Radel extra Wurst an 10 seltsame Kunden nur weil die sich das so ausmalen? 

Interessant wird es in der nächsten Zeit sowieso und ich bin mir sicher, sollte die R 390X der Knaller werden, werden wir die bestimmt hier bald wieder sehen.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn AMD gute Karten mit der R9 300er Serie abliefern wird, wirst du sie nicht in einem fertigen PC sehen, da keiner Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft.
Ist hart, ist aber nun mal so.


----------



## Matriach (16. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch wenn AMD gute Karten mit der R9 300er Serie abliefern wird, wirst du sie nicht in einem fertigen PC sehen, da keiner Rechner mit AMD Karten kauft.
> Ist hart, ist aber nun mal so.



Darauf würde ich jetzt nicht zu 100% Wetten, sollte AMD wenigstens einmal eine gute Marketingstrategie haben und sollten die Benches entsprechendes abliefern halte ich diesbezüglich nichts für unmöglich.
Wobei ich allerdings auch von Wahrscheinlichkeiten ausgehen muss, demnach wird es AMD wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen den ganzen Markt und dessen Kunden komplett um zu stimmen.
Auch wenn das Produkt der absoluter Knaller wird.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2015)

PCGH hatte ja schon Rechner mit AMD Karten im Angebot, hat nur keiner gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Mai 2015)

@ Threshold: 

Sollte AMD eine total tolle neue Karte auf den Markt bringen, könnten wir natürlich versuchen einen neuen PCGH-PC damit anzubieten, der Erfolg entscheidet dann aber darüber wie lange dieser im Sortiment bleibt und ob weitere AMD-Rechner dazu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass AMD endlich mal mehr Geld ins Marketing steckt.
Nvidia verkauft den Vram Bug der GTX 970 ja inzwischen als Feature und erschreckender Weise habe ich schon Leute getroffen, die das gut finden. 
Scheinbar kaufen die Nvidia alles ab, was die machen. Erinnert ja schon leicht an Apple.


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2015)

Nicht jeder kennt sich mit Hardware aus, da können manche einfach nichts dafür 
Aber wo bitte wirbt Nvidia mit dem Bug als Feature das will ich sehen


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber wo bitte wirbt Nvidia mit dem Bug als Feature das will ich sehen



War eine Meldung bei Twitter, nachdem der Nvidia Typ sich hier angemeldet hatte und groß erklärt hat, dass Nvidia einen Ausgleicht für die Käufer anbieten wollte.


----------



## Chronik (9. Juni 2015)

Kennt sich einer mit der von MS, geplanten Win 10 Umstellung aus?
Wenn ich mir also jetzt oder *später* dieses System zu lege (ohne BS!), wie lange habe ich Anrecht auf das kostenlose Win 10 Upgrade bzw. habe ich überhaupt Anrecht darauf (siehe nächster Satz!)?
Ich hatte eig. gedacht das ich mir zu diesen System Win 7 dazu bestelle/kaufe. Da aber Win 7 nicht mehr Vorinstalliert verkauft werden darf (seitens MS). Gibts da irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Download bzw. mit der berechtigung des Dowloads?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, das war ein Jahr lang.


----------

